# Pferdemist für den Ziergarten ?



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Sep. 2011)

Hi,

ich habe nun die Möglichkeit frischen Pferdemist zu bekommen, ich möchte diesen gerne unter meine Ziersträcher sowie ins Staudenbeet einbringen.

Nun dachte ich mir, die richtige Zeit wäre jetzt im Herbst den Mist ganz leicht in die obere Erdschicht einzuarbeiten und wirken zu lassen und dann im Frühjahr noch mehr in die Erde einzuarbeiten - ist das richtig ?

Muss ich da mit der Menge aufpassen ?

Reicht die Düngung bis zum nächsten Herbst aus ?


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Pferdemist für den Ziergarten ?*

Hi Ralf,
ICH habe mal gelernt, daß Pferdeäpfel (für Rosen) und auch Pferdemist 2 Jahre gelagert sein sollen, bevor man sie im Garten verwendet, damit die "aggresiven" Substanzen sich zersetzt haben.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mist


----------



## doh (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Pferdemist für den Ziergarten ?*

Hey ihr beiden,

also ich kann mich noch daran erinnern das mein Opa immer Pferdemist/Kuhmist im Spätjahr, wenn kein Gemüse mehr im Garten war, unter geschoren hat (schreibt man geschoren so?)
Also er hat einfach immer eine Spatentiefe schräg eingestochen mist darunter und den Aushub verkehrt herum wieder darauf.

Ob das jetzt alles Richtig ist kann ich nicht sagen, aber das Gemüse war jedes Jahr bestens 

Hoffe ich konnte ein bisschen helfen.


Schönen Tag noch

___________
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Pferdemist für den Ziergarten ?*

Im GEMÜSEgarten, wenn KEIN Gemüse mehr da war.... ja, daran erinnere ich mich auch. Hat Großväterchen so gemacht... bis zum nächsten Frühjahr passierte ja auch nix in den Beeten.
Ziersträucher und Staudenbeete... sind da ein "andrer Schnack"!


----------



## Eugen (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Pferdemist für den Ziergarten ?*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Im GEMÜSEgarten, wenn KEIN Gemüse mehr da war....



Das ist wohl richtig.
Ich habs mal mit Mist probiert,als noch Gemüse im Beet war.
Hab mich gewundert,dass nicht nur der Mist,sondern auch das ganze Gemüse mit untergegraben wurde.


----------



## Diogenes (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Pferdemist für den Ziergarten ?*

Hallo Also ich würde den Mist erstmal über den Winter ablagern lassen. Aus folgenden Gründen: Einige Stauden und Sträucher könnten wenn sie jetzt kräftig mit Stickstoff versorgt werden mit der Bildung neier Triebe reagieren. Ist im Herbst unerwünscht da sie der Pflanze nur kraft kosen und im Winter ohnedies erfrieren.
Außerdem: Da die Pflanzen im Winter kaum Nährstoffe aufnemen, anderseits diese auch nicht von Mikroorganissmen gebunden werden besteht die Gefahr der Außwaschung.  Ich würde Dem Mist über den Winter aufschichten und durchziehen lassen. Ein kompackter Haufen erwärmt sich je nach Größe und da kommen die Mikroben wieder ins Spiel. Der abgelagerte mist ist auch für die Pflanzen viel bekömmlicher.


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Pferdemist für den Ziergarten ?*

Ich seh das auch so wie Diogenes. Jetzt zu düngen wäre verkehrt, die Pflanzen bereiten sich jetzt auf die Ruhephase vor. Man liest das oft, das man spät im Jahr nachdüngen soll, ich halte das für einen durch die Düngerverkäufer weit verbreiteten Irrglauben. Das führt eher dazu das sich die Pflanze vorm Winter noch mal zu sehr aufpowert. Ablagern lassen und dann gemischt mit anderem Kompost aufs Feld bringen. 
Für den Garten braucht man eben Geduld. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## andreas w. (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Pferdemist für den Ziergarten ?*

Mahlzeit, also ich kann da nur zustimmen.

Grundsätzlich Düngen und Untergraben im Herbst nur im Nutzgarten, wenn er leer ist und als Vorbereitung für´s neue Jahr. Haben meine Eltern früher auch so gemacht.

Unter Sträucher und zu sonstigen Pflanzen jetzt im herbst  ist nicht gut für das Wachstum im neuen Jahr.

Grüße aus dem Garten, Andreas.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Pferdemist für den Ziergarten ?*

Danke für Eure Tipps, na dann überleg ich mir das nochmal


----------

